

'Junk' DNA Mystery Solved: It's Not Needed - daegloe
http://news.yahoo.com/junk-dna-mystery-solved-not-needed-182525539.html

======
a_bonobo
Actual paper:
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/natu...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nature12132.html)

Ed Yong on the same paper:
[http://phenomena.nationalgeographic.com/2013/05/12/flesh-
eat...](http://phenomena.nationalgeographic.com/2013/05/12/flesh-eating-plant-
cleaned-junk-minimalist-genome/)

I'd be careful in comparing this to the human genome, both organisms are so
far away from each other on the evolutionary tree that it doesn't make sense
to do any comparison.

